# Service und Support > Testforum >  test

## Hartmut S

einfach nur ein test

----------


## Hartmut S

boot

----------


## Hartmut S

test, bilder hochladen

----------


## premme

Das ist der Beweis, 
es gibt, auch in Kiel, Rocker.

Danke, kraule bitte den Burschen.

----------


## Hartmut S

moin premme,

wir sind selbst ne rockerfamilie aus kiel (umgebung)
nun sind wir durch all unsere krankheiten ruhiger geworden.
tja, - so ist es. die verbindungen halten wir aber aufrecht.
das motorrad (meine frau ist immer gefahren  nicht der gremiling auf dem anderen bild), haben wir nun gegen ein quad ausgetauscht.


Bild urheberrechtlich geschützt - Hochgeladen von hartmut

gruss hartmut
aus dem test-forum *g*

----------


## Frank1958

> Das ist der Beweis, 
> es gibt, auch in Kiel, Rocker.
> 
> Danke, kraule bitte den Burschen.


Sehr sehr niedlich

----------

